# Shop Lighting



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, so my "shop" is really just my garage. It's about 20' x 26'. I currently have 4 standard single bulb fixtures in the ceiling, arranged in a square, distributed fairly evenly across the ceiling. I'd like to upgrade my lighting. I wouldn't trust myself to do much electrical work, but I think I can manage swapping out these fixtures for fluorescent strip lights. I don't want to rewire anything in the garage. I want to place the new lights in the same place as the old lights. My question is, how many lights would I want? Most fixtures come in 1, 2, or 4 bulb fixtures. And most that I've seen use 4 foot long bulbs. 

Assuming I'm only using 4-foot T8 fluroescent bulbs, how many bulbs would provide adequate lighting in a garage 20' x 26' (9 foot ceiling)?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

As many as you can of the T8 light fixtures (4 light type) you will be glad you did.

Amazon.com: t8 light fixture: Tools & Home Improvement

http://www.amazon.com/Lithonia-Ligh...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1337964904&sr=1-3
==



kawisser said:


> Ok, so my "shop" is really just my garage. It's about 20' x 26'. I currently have 4 standard single bulb fixtures in the ceiling, arranged in a square, distributed fairly evenly across the ceiling. I'd like to upgrade my lighting. I wouldn't trust myself to do much electrical work, but I think I can manage swapping out these fixtures for fluorescent strip lights. I don't want to rewire anything in the garage. I want to place the new lights in the same place as the old lights. My question is, how many lights would I want? Most fixtures come in 1, 2, or 4 bulb fixtures. And most that I've seen use 4 foot long bulbs.
> 
> Assuming I'm only using 4-foot T8 fluroescent bulbs, how many bulbs would provide adequate lighting in a garage 20' x 26' (9 foot ceiling)?


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> As many as you can of the T8 light fixtures (4 light type) you will be glad you did.
> 
> ...


Bob, on the same page as your first link, I see LED replacement tubes. Any experience or thoughts?


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Bob - In my research, I've noticed that most of the 4-bulb fixture have a cover on them, whereas the 2-bulb fixtures are open. Will the cover dissipate much of the light?

Also, do you think I'd be better off having four 4-bulb fixtures (Image A). Or... would I be better off running longer 2-bulb fixtures the length of the garage (Image B). I think you can get the idea from my drawing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

kawisser said:


> Ok, so my "shop" is really just my garage. It's about 20' x 26'. I currently have 4 standard single bulb fixtures in the ceiling, arranged in a square, distributed fairly evenly across the ceiling. I'd like to upgrade my lighting. I wouldn't trust myself to do much electrical work, but I think I can manage swapping out these fixtures for fluorescent strip lights. I don't want to rewire anything in the garage. I want to place the new lights in the same place as the old lights. My question is, how many lights would I want? Most fixtures come in 1, 2, or 4 bulb fixtures. And most that I've seen use 4 foot long bulbs.
> 
> Assuming I'm only using 4-foot T8 fluroescent bulbs, how many bulbs would provide adequate lighting in a garage 20' x 26' (9 foot ceiling)?


Like Bob said, as many as possible. I have about 10 4' x 2 tubes in 28 x35'. What you want to pay particular attention to is where they are, or will be, in relation to where you will be working. You want them over and slightly in front of where you will be working on the TS, RT, work bench, etc. so that you are not working in shadows. Shadows are not only hard on the eyes but can be dangerous where power tools are involved.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

kawisser said:


> Bob - In my research, I've noticed that most of the 4-bulb fixture have a cover on them, whereas the 2-bulb fixtures are open. Will the cover dissipate much of the light?
> 
> Also, do you think I'd be better off having four 4-bulb fixtures (Image A). Or... would I be better off running longer 2-bulb fixtures the length of the garage (Image B). I think you can get the idea from my drawing.


The covers reduce some of the light output but keep the tubes cleaner. Eventually the dust gets in there anyway., which probably means I need better dust collection. Most of my 2 tube fixtures had covers on them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

I like the " A" setup the T8 will put out more light and like most of them they will burn out in time,, I have the covers on the ones I have but it's not a big deal, the saw dust will get in the covers and knock down the light unlike the just plain tubes..with a quick shot of air they are clean again..

==



kawisser said:


> Bob - In my research, I've noticed that most of the 4-bulb fixture have a cover on them, whereas the 2-bulb fixtures are open. Will the cover dissipate much of the light?
> 
> Also, do you think I'd be better off having four 4-bulb fixtures (Image A). Or... would I be better off running longer 2-bulb fixtures the length of the garage (Image B). I think you can get the idea from my drawing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve 

I did get one of the LED fixture just to try it out,they say they will last about 100 times longer than the T8 tubes but I don't know that for sure but I will say they are brighter than the T8 type and pull less power..I would say about about double the light of the T8.


==



Big Steve said:


> Bob, on the same page as your first link, I see LED replacement tubes. Any experience or thoughts?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Kevin; ditto on everything that's been said...however there is _another_ option...* T5* fixtures.
They are _bright_! Too much light maybe.
PENTRON T5


----------



## Lowcountrygamecock (Mar 13, 2012)

I heard somewhere that the T5's don't work well under 40 degrees but I don't know that for sure. I went with 6 - 4 bulb T8 fixtures in a 36 x 30 room with 12 foot ceilings and am very happy.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I just removed ALL the fluorescent fixtures in my shop last fall and replaced them with 15 daylight(they are way brighter than soft white!) compact fluorescent fixtures/bulbs! Had 2200 watts of light before and have way better light now with only less than 400 watts! And they are MUCH quieter! The entire cost was less than $200.00 and that includes the conduit and connectors. Won't tell you how the old ones were wired or mounted! 

I do have to turns them on 10 minutes before they reach full output, tho. 

When LED gets cost effective to install, I will go that way!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

How about a snapshot of your light fixtures I would love to see how you have them setup.


===



Dmeadows said:


> I just removed ALL the fluorescent fixtures in my shop last fall and replaced them with 15 daylight(they are way brighter than soft white!) compact fluorescent fixtures/bulbs! Had 2200 watts of light before and have way better light now with only less than 400 watts! And they are MUCH quieter! The entire cost was less than $200.00 and that includes the conduit and connectors. Won't tell you how the old ones were wired or mounted!
> 
> I do have to turns them on 10 minutes before they reach full output, tho.
> 
> When LED gets cost effective to install, I will go that way!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dmeadows said:


> I just removed ALL the fluorescent fixtures in my shop last fall and replaced them with 15 daylight(they are way brighter than soft white!) compact fluorescent fixtures/bulbs! Had 2200 watts of light before and have way better light now with only less than 400 watts! And they are MUCH quieter! The entire cost was less than $200.00 and that includes the conduit and connectors. Won't tell you how the old ones were wired or mounted!
> 
> I do have to turns them on 10 minutes before they reach full output, tho.
> 
> When LED gets cost effective to install, I will go that way!


Duane, I'd like to know a little more too. What's the cost per bulb, what's the life expectancy, and what is the minimum ambient temperature they work at? Also what's the wattage per bulb?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

L.C.G.C; yes, around freezing actually...but neither do I  
There are actually at least two versions of T5 lamps. One for above freezing, and one that works in colder environments.
Nobody said they were cheap. 
They excel in high ceilinged locations: not surer I'd want one at close to face level.
That also reminds me, all fluorescent tubes should have guards around them, in the shop!
I have the scars on top of my head as evidence.
Lithonia Lighting 4 Ft. Fluorescent Tube Protector TGT12CL4 R24 at The Home Depot
The local electrical whsl. should have T8 guards as well.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

One thing I see that no one mentioned, is paint. I highly recommend at least two coats of the glossiest white paint you can find, on walls, ceiling, floor. Not semi-gloss, gloss paint, and yes, the floor too. You'll be amazed at how much that improves the lighting. 
I also paint all my power tools bright yellow, it adds a bit of brightness, is actually supposed to be cheery, and I like it. I originally tried green, and it just seemed to suck up light, so switched to yellow. Works for me.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I have 4 2 tube T12 lights in my shop. Plenty of light and just a hit of air to clean them up when they get dusty. I am in the process of replacing my T12 with T5's. The 48 inch becomes 46.5 in and the light is brighter and cleaner. You can get the fixtures including the bulb and most big box stores. It is an improvement that goes beyond comparison. The T5 fixtures I am buying run about $36 each so they are a little more expensive but well worth the investment.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*! Good Deal!*



WayneMahler said:


> I have 4 2 tube T12 lights in my shop. Plenty of light and just a hit of air to clean them up when they get dusty. I am in the process of replacing my T12 with T5's. The 48 inch becomes 46.5 in and the light is brighter and cleaner. You can get the fixtures including the bulb and most big box stores. It is an improvement that goes beyond comparison. The T5 fixtures I am buying run about $36 each so they are a little more expensive but well worth the investment.


Wayne, that's a hell of a deal for *T5's*. They've come way down in price! Below $40 why would anyone go to T8's?
Unless of course they _enjoy_ working in a freezing shop...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Duane
> 
> How about a snapshot of your light fixtures I would love to see how you have them setup.
> 
> ...


Hi, Bob and Charles. Well, took some pics! They are 23 watts each, 100 watt equivalent day light bulbs. If I remember correctly they were about $10-12 per 4 pack.

My shop is about 28 x 38 ft. I installed 3 rows of 5 fixtures. Each row is switched independently. The fixtures are $1.19 ea at HD.

Keep in mind taking pics towards the light is really shutting down the camera iris!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Consider color corrected tubes above where you would be staining or deciding what color.

I do the same in my closet at home.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Duane for the feed back

==


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks from me too Duane. I may have to give your method a try. I'm getting tired of replacing ballasts. Your way might be a better answer to that. Seems plenty bright enough.


----------



## larerick (May 10, 2012)

Use (4) four 4ft. Fixtures from a retired architect. Too much light is never enough. 
Larry


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Beware of T-5 fixtures if your ceiling is lower than about 15 feet. They are VERY bright and the glare is startling at lower fixture heights. Have never heard of cold weather starting problems, but my experience has been with higher end fixtures.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; look at it this way, when they're covered in sawdust, the light levels will be perfect!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I also have a garage shop, about 20 x 25. It has 2 single-bulb fixtures near the back. Since the ceiling is finished, I didn't want to mess with taking them out or replacing them, so instead, for each of those, I used 3 "Y" splitters and 4 CFLs i had on a shelf to make the equivalent of about 400 watts of incandescent lights in each.

When those die, I will replace them with daylight CFLs.

Then I built a couple of 4 foot T8 (I can't remember, they might be T12?) flourescent lights from parts at home depot and hung them in the center of the garage, near where the top of the garage door ends up when the door is up. Total cost was about $20 for each.

Now I have more than enough light.

This is what I am referring to about the "Y" splitters.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

*Dirt & Dust = Poor Lighting!*



DaninVan said:


> Mike; look at it this way, when they're covered in sawdust, the light levels will be perfect!


Some experience with T-5's and if they get overly covered with dust we had burn out problems.
Did numerous lighting jobs back in my "working days" and just cleaning the bulbs and the reflectors and/or painting the ceiling bright white often increased the measured light levels 40% to 50% with no other changes. 
One way to slow the build-up of gunk on the tubes is to clean the new tubes with window cleaner before you install them. They come from the factory with a very light coating of lubricant from manufacturing and it is a dust magnet. This alone can over double the time between cleaning.
Also, they make plastic tube guards than slip tightly over the tubes and will hold them together if the tube breaks. Much better than a shower of glass and chemicals! Again, the tube guards need to be cleaned before installation or they REALLY attract dust.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Interesting about the burn-out issue, Mike. Maybe something to do with carrying static from one end to the other? 
As I mentioned earlier, covering the lamps in a work area is mandatory where we are (B.C.) Too many incidents of lamps getting hit and exploding...glass missiles everywhere. I carry the scars to back that up...


----------



## monty.smith (May 2, 2012)

I'd like to chime in if you don't minde, I just installed 4, 4 bulb T5 HO fixtures in my garage shop. Going from work lights and to 60w bulbs this is a great improvement. They are dropped to fit under the door so it can still raise and Man the differanse is unbelievable. Everything is visible w no shadows. Bulbs are 10 buck a piece but man what a difference. Absolutely great


----------

